# 201 or 401?



## mcpl_spunky (22 Sep 2005)

At camp I was told that the drill bible was called the 401 but then when i told a smart mouth cadet to read the 201 my WO said that it was called 401. please help my question, and if you can tell me how I can get a copy


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Sep 2005)

A-PD-201-000/PT-000
THE CANADIAN FORCES MANUAL OF DRILL AND CEREMONIAL


----------



## Burrows (22 Sep 2005)

Ok I was wrong.  Personally I blame the horrible cough medicine.


----------



## condor888000 (22 Sep 2005)

201 is the standard for all cadet units. Or should be. AFAIK the Sea Cadet Manual of D&C covers things not in the 201 such as field gun drill and Lee-Enfield drill. Army and Air should follow the 201, the whole 201 and nothing but the 201! 


EDIT: And I think the Sea Cadet Manual of D&C doesn't have a number. I could be wrong there. But thats what I've been told of it.


----------



## Bubblez (23 Sep 2005)

Nope no number just the Sea Cadet Manuel of Drill and Ceremonial.

http://www.cadets.ca/seacad/resources-ressources/1_e.asp

For those of you who just want to varify the facts check the link above. 
As well sea cadets also follow the 201 (Gunners Bible)


----------



## mcpl_spunky (27 Sep 2005)

burrows  who are you and what have you done with wo richards!!!!


----------



## Burrows (27 Sep 2005)

Um.. Explanation?


----------

